
Show HN: I created a tool to expand Gmail into a full featured task manager - motiw
https://www.centask.com/
======
motiw
Hey HN

I suggest a new way to organize & schedule your inbox, tasks and ideas.
Recently imported Centask into google app script.

Thanks in advance, Moti

------
Ladyady
Looks really well thought through! I'll give it a go and feedback.

What did you use to record your GIFs, by the way?

~~~
motiw
Thanks, unused an online video to gif converter ezgif.com

